# gefangene Fische transportieren



## defender (16. Februar 2007)

Tach zusammen!

Letztes Jahr hatten wir ungeheures Glück beim Mefo-Angeln und ich bin alleine an einem Tag mit 14 Mefos nach Hause gegangen.

Da man ja nicht immer gleich am Parkplatz was fängt, sondern meißtens doch erst einmal ein paar Kilometer hinter sich bringen muss, stellt sich dann doch die Frage: Wie transportiere ich den gefangenen Fisch?

Ein Müllsack ist zu unhandlich, mein Rücksack ist zu klein und meißt anderweitig belegt und der Transport am Watgürtel gefällt mir nicht.

Ich habe bei einem anderen Watangler so eine Art Netztasche gesehen, aber leider nicht gefragt, wo man so etwas kaufen kann.

Kennt jemand diese Umhänge-Netze?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

oha ...
Glückwunsch zu sonem Tag |kopfkrat :m 
kommt aber wohl nicht sooft vor das man *14 Mefos* an einem Tag fängt ...
für sone Menge gibts wohl nicht viel passendes ... wenn ich ab und an beim Spinnangeln unterwegs bin nehm ich ab und an nen Jute Beutel - oder auch diese gelben "Kartoffelsäcke" ...
beides halt luft- und wasserdurchlässig ...


----------



## mcrae (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Ein Ersatznetz für einen Unterfangkescher kaufen (oder einen auseinanderbauen) anstatt dem Kescherbügel ein Seil durchschieben und fertig.
Ins Seil kann man eine Schlaufe zum umhängen machen.


----------



## Maik (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

setze 10zurück dan haste keine propleme was willste den mit so fiel fisch#d


----------



## Hamburgspook (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Einfrieren, räuchern, essen.....

Was ein Kommentar schon wieder.....#d #d #d


----------



## defender (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Maik schrieb:


> setze 10zurück dan haste keine propleme was willste den mit so fiel fisch#d


 
Da ich nur 1x ihm Jahr mit ein paar Kumpels auf Mefos in Dänemark gehe, sind die schnell verspeist.


----------



## defender (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Einfrieren, räuchern, essen.....
> 
> Was ein Kommentar schon wieder.....#d #d #d


 
DANKE...;-)


----------



## Maik (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

na den


----------



## Maik (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

nem dir ne kordel und füre sie durch die kimendeckel und knote sie dan zusammen


----------



## defender (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



HD4ever schrieb:


> oha ...
> Glückwunsch zu sonem Tag |kopfkrat :m
> kommt aber wohl nicht sooft vor das man *14 Mefos* an einem Tag fängt ...
> für sone Menge gibts wohl nicht viel passendes ... wenn ich ab und an beim Spinnangeln unterwegs bin nehm ich ab und an nen Jute Beutel - oder auch diese gelben "Kartoffelsäcke" ...
> beides halt luft- und wasserdurchlässig ...


 
Da hst Du wohl rechtz. Im Jahr davor waren es gerade mal zwei! War aber wohl kein Einzelfall, habe auch von anderen Seiten gehört, dass 2006 ein gutes Jahr für Mefos war.

Wir haben insgesamt zu fünft über 60 gefangen...


----------



## defender (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



mcrae schrieb:


> Ein Ersatznetz für einen Unterfangkescher kaufen (oder einen auseinanderbauen) anstatt dem Kescherbügel ein Seil durchschieben und fertig.
> Ins Seil kann man eine Schlaufe zum umhängen machen.


 
Die Idee klingt gut...


----------



## djoerni (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

im tauchbedarf gibt es verschließbare netzsäcke. ich weiß aber nicht in welchen größen es die gibt. sollten aber 2-3 "normale forellen" reinpassen. oder wie maik sagte ne einfache kordel. da passt ordentlich was an fisch drauf!


----------



## cozmo (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

wo kann man denn 14 meefos kaufen????


----------



## defender (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



cozmo schrieb:


> wo kann man denn 14 meefos kaufen????



Wo man sie kaufen kann, weiß ich nicht...dafür wo man sie fängt...


----------



## miguel230176 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Hi wollen am Sonntag los. Wo ist denn ne gute Stelle für Mefo´s??. Neustadt, Fehmarn??


----------



## defender (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



miguel230176 schrieb:


> Hi wollen am Sonntag los. Wo ist denn ne gute Stelle für Mefo´s??. Neustadt, Fehmarn??



Doch ein wenig weiter...wir sind jedes Jahr in Dänemark auf der Insel Als.


----------



## mot67 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

stellt euch ma vor er hätte 14 karpfen gefangen


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Also mal ganz ehrlich ja. Wer zum Mefoangeln fährt, geht normaler Weise nicht los um sich die Tiefkühltruhe voll zu angeln sondern um ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser zu verbringen. Wer sich überhaupt Gedanken darüber macht, wie er 10 oder mehr Fische am besten den Strand entlang schleppen kann, ist bei dieser Angelei völlig falsch aufgehoben. Dafür gibt es Angelanlagen. Da kannst Du auch mit Kühlbox antanzen ohne damit unangenehm aufzufallen und dort bist Du dann von der Mentatlität her auch unter Deines Gleichen. Den ersten den ich am Strand mit einem Sack oder einem Ersatznetz für seine dutzenden Trutten treffe, der kann sich schallendem Gelächter und jeder Menge Hohn und Spott mal sicher sein. 
Macht aber bestimmt auch einen tollen Eindruck bei den Dänen wenn einzelne Personen mit mehr als zehn Fischen den Strand verlassen von denen dann 80% wahrscheinlich gerade eben maßig sind oder haut Ihr da am Tag 10 Fische jenseits der 60cm raus. Wohl kaum!
Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt, aber denkt mal darüber nach Euer Mindestmaß den Fängen entsprechend zu erhöhen. dann stellen sich solche Fragen auch nicht. 

:v Grüße


----------



## papabär (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

@ Findling#6
 Super Beitrag,ich sehe das ganz genauso.Ich weiss nicht|kopfkrat ob man da stolz drauf sein kann 14 Fische an einem Tag zu entnehmen.Ich hab auch schon Leute am Wasser gesehen die mit 7 Enddreissigern#q  am Stringer stolz wie Oskar am Strand rumliefen.Ich hab einfach nur Mitleid mit solchen Leuten,die haben nicht verstanden worum es geht.

Papabär


----------



## defender (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Findling schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich ja. Wer zum Mefoangeln fährt, geht normaler Weise nicht los um sich die Tiefkühltruhe voll zu angeln sondern um ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser zu verbringen. Wer sich überhaupt Gedanken darüber macht, wie er 10 oder mehr Fische am besten den Strand entlang schleppen kann, ist bei dieser Angelei völlig falsch aufgehoben. Dafür gibt es Angelanlagen. Da kannst Du auch mit Kühlbox antanzen ohne damit unangenehm aufzufallen und dort bist Du dann von der Mentatlität her auch unter Deines Gleichen. Den ersten den ich am Strand mit einem Sack oder einem Ersatznetz für seine dutzenden Trutten treffe, der kann sich schallendem Gelächter und jeder Menge Hohn und Spott mal sicher sein.
> Macht aber bestimmt auch einen tollen Eindruck bei den Dänen wenn einzelne Personen mit mehr als zehn Fischen den Strand verlassen von denen dann 80% wahrscheinlich gerade eben maßig sind oder haut Ihr da am Tag 10 Fische jenseits der 60cm raus. Wohl kaum!
> Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt, aber denkt mal darüber nach Euer Mindestmaß den Fängen entsprechend zu erhöhen. dann stellen sich solche Fragen auch nicht.
> 
> :v Grüße



Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Aber ganz ehrlich, ich fahre 1x im Jahr von Bonn nach Als und treffe mich da mit Freunden aus Niedersachsen für eine Woche zum Mefoangeln, da möchte man auch was fangen. Gönnt es doch einem einfach mal diesen Erfolg zu haben. Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass die Fische ab 40 cm aufwärts sind. Ich halte mich immer ans Mindestmaß, egal ob in Dänemark oder in NRW. Falls ich richtig bei der Prüfung aufgepasst habe, sind maßige Fische zu entnehmen, wenn denn ein Maß vorgegeben ist. Wenn ich Dir am Strand begegne, werde ich Dich trotzdem freundlich grüssen...


----------



## defender (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



papabär schrieb:


> @ Findling#6
> Super Beitrag,ich sehe das ganz genauso.Ich weiss nicht|kopfkrat ob man da stolz drauf sein kann 14 Fische an einem Tag zu entnehmen.Ich hab auch schon Leute am Wasser gesehen die mit 7 Enddreissigern#q  am Stringer stolz wie Oskar am Strand rumliefen.Ich hab einfach nur Mitleid mit solchen Leuten,die haben nicht verstanden worum es geht.
> 
> Papabär



Aha, hab ich da was verpasst? Gibt es da einen Kodex oder so etwas? Glaub mir, ich halte mich an die Regeln, ich zahle meine Gebühren und bin bis dato immer ein gern gesehner Gast gewesen. Besserwisser und Leute die gerne vorverurteilen sind einfach nur nervig. Leider gibts die wohl in jedem Forum...#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Das ist ja klasse das ihr verstanden habt worum es geht.

Ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen, soso...

Ich finde es superpeinlich, wie ihr euch hier äussert.
Besserwisserisch, oberlehrerhaft und spekulativ.

Ihr habt ja recht, wenn ihr sagt, dass jeder sich sein Mindestmaß selber setzen soll, aber wenn jemand sagt sein Maß ist das eben gesetzliche, dann ist das völlig ok.

Das Verhältnis der Dänen zum Fischen ist ein viel Natürlicheres, als das einiger Großstadtcowboys hier im Forum. Erfahrene Mefo-Angler haben hier im Forum kürzlich darüber diskutiert, dass das releasen von Forellen äußerst problematisch ist und dass wenn man feststellt, dass man in einem Schwarm Untermassiger fischt am Nachmittag die Kinderleichen den Strand rauf und runter treiben, also ein Platzwechsel angesagt sei.
Defender hat hier nur eine Frage gestellt, er hat nicht gesagt, dass die meisten Fische nicht maßig gewesen sind.

Wie kommt ihr zu solchen Aussagen??? Das ist schlicht frech.

Ihr habt auch recht damit, dass man nicht zum Mefo-Angel fährt um die Truhe zu füllen. Wer das von sich behauptet ist wohl wirklich nicht ernst zu nehmen, aber angelt ihr nicht um Fische zu fangen? 
Wenn es nur darum geht einen netten Tag am Strand zu verbringen, dann wandert doch oder lasst Drachen steigen oder macht sonst was. 
Das würde die Fische effektiv schonen und wäre ethisch-moralisch und vor allem tiefsinnig begründet, äußerst edel.
Ihr könntet dann jedem Spaziergänger erzählen, dass ihr eigentlich angelt, aber euer Gewissen dabei zur geistigen Problemzone wird.

Wegen solcher Postings halten sich hier viele Leute zurück.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass hier jeder der mal viele oder einen grossen Fisch fängt an den Pranger gestellt und ihm sofort alles mögliche unterstellt wird.

Traurig und armselig.

Uli

Ach ja Nachtrag! Petri Defender!!!


----------



## Dorschminister (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist ja klasse das ihr verstanden habt worum es geht.
> 
> Ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen, soso...
> 
> ...



|good:  dem ist echt nichts mehr hinzuzufügen

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Case (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ihr habt auch recht damit, dass man nicht zum Mefo-Angel fährt um die Truhe zu füllen. Wer das von sich behauptet ist wohl wirklich nicht ernst zu nehmen, aber angelt ihr nicht um Fische zu fangen?
> Wenn es nur darum geht einen netten Tag am Strand zu verbringen, dann wandert doch oder lasst Drachen steigen oder macht sonst was.
> Das würde die Fische effektiv schonen und wäre ethisch-moralisch und vor allem tiefsinnig begründet, äußerst edel.
> Ihr könntet dann jedem Spaziergänger erzählen, dass ihr eigentlich angelt, aber euer Gewissen dabei zur geistigen Problemzone wird.
> ...



@Uli:m 
Genau so seh ich das auch. 
Da hat tatsächlich noch Einer den Mut gehabt hier seinen Fangtag des Lebens zu posten.
@defender,
schau Dich nach irgendwas undurchsichtigem um. Du könntest Leuten begegnen denen es nicht gefällt, dass Du deinen gefangenen Fisch auch noch essen willst. Vielleicht kannst aus Leinenstoff was nähen lassen. Brauch ich auch noch um meine Großkarpfen zu transportieren 

Case


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> |good: dem ist echt nichts mehr hinzuzufügen
> 
> Gruß Steffen


 
Das sehe ich ganz genau so. Fischneid, ums auf den Punkt zu bringen.
@defender

Ich kenne in DK auch Stellen,(da würde es wohl niemandem einfallen,auf mefos zu angeln  ) wo solche Fänge an manchen Tagen ohne weiteres möglich sind.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## gerwinator (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn es nur darum geht einen netten Tag am Strand zu verbringen, dann wandert doch oder lasst Drachen steigen oder macht sonst was.
> Das würde die Fische effektiv schonen und wäre ethisch-moralisch und vor allem tiefsinnig begründet, äußerst edel.
> Ihr könntet dann jedem Spaziergänger erzählen, dass ihr eigentlich angelt, aber euer Gewissen dabei zur geistigen Problemzone wird.
> 
> Uli



den teil fnid ich echt gut #6


----------



## Big Troll (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

@Defender.....gratuliere zum Fang und deiner gesunden Einstellung zum fischen und fangen#6 

@Sundvogel.....Du sagst es, wir würden im Board viel mehr schöne Fische sehen wenn nicht jedes mal ein brauner Schatten oder der ungünstige Hintergrund die "Hackenbeisser" aktivieren würde!  
Meine letzte Mefo war nach dem Räuchern auch "verdächtig braun"#c

Also Boadies fischt und schreibt mit Respekt und Verständnis für Mensch und Fisch
Gruß Werner#h


----------



## MefoProf (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Wer Meerforellen fängt und sich auch noch erdreistet diese zu essen, muss anscheinend mit Spott, Häme und Beschimpfungen rechnen. |uhoh: Als nächstes gibt es dann wohl Prügel für die  für die weniger edel gesinnten und unverbesserlichen. #d

Aber zurück zum Thema: es ist schon relativ beschwerlich so viele Fische zu transportieren. Am bequemsten geht dieses sicherlich in Pastiktüten in einem Rucksack. Vorher natürlich ausnehmen oder filetieren, das reduziert das Gewicht. Das geht bei niedrigen Temperaturen ohne Probleme. Für den Heimtransport sollte dann natürlich eine Kühlbox im Auto stehen.

Ich suche mir auch häufig ein Seil am Strand (ist ja leider immer noch in Massen zu finden) und ziehe das durch die Kiemen. So spart man an Ausrüstung und räumt gleichzeitig noch ein bisschen in der Natur auf


----------



## Reisender (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Petri zu solchen Fang !!! :vik: 

Und wer einmal im Jahr an die Küste kommt, soll auch Fangen....ob eine oder 20 Stück....Sternstunden sind halt dazu da sie aus zu nutzen....#h 

Ich hatte diese Stunde vor 4 Jahren !!! Über 100 Dorsche konnte ich in der Brandung Fangen !!!! 30 Habe ich zum Verzehr mit genommen, das war ein Dorschfressen kann ich dir sagen.....Die ganze Familie war eingeladen zum Schmaussss....#6 #6 #6


----------



## Little (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

@defender: EInRiiisenPETRI zu deinem tollenn Superfang, ich denke gerade nbei einer so langen Anreise ist das doch eine besonders aufregende Sache diese Sternstunde zu erleben.

@fischneider und moralapostel

ich finde den Vorschlag gut an Eurer Stelle lieber Drachen steigen zu lassen statt zu angeln! Haltet Euch doch daran und macht ein Moralforum für Gleichgesinnte auf, da könnt ihr jeden Tag posten ihr hättet tolle Fische fangen können, sicher ganz spannend zu lesen so untereinander.

Ich habe ewig nicht gepostet, gerade weil man sich mit einem Fisch seit geraumer Zeit gleich dieser Hackerei aussetzenn musste. Die neue kameradschaftliche Stimmung bei den allermeisten gefällt mir wesentlich besser. Jedem Fänger ein dickes Petri und guten Appetit.

Was mich richtig aufregt, ist, dass kaum Gemecker wegen der ganzen Raubritter-Netze dicht unter Land entsteht. Mir scheint es, dass jeder der sich eine Nebenerwerbsficherei anmeldet wohl die ganze Küste zupflastern darf und dann diese Raubfischerei auch noch vom Gesetz mir RIesemradius geschützt wird (??????)

Das ist m. E. der eigentliche SKANDAL !!!! Und nicht die 10 Fische an der Kordel an der Wathose, weil jemand mit der Handangel EINEN Supertag erwischte, zumal ich denke, dass diesem sicher 10 bis 15 Schneidertage statistisch hinzu zu rechnen sind!

Mich interessiert die Meinung der Super-Releaser zu den vll 150 Forellen Tag für Tag der "Edel-Abzocker" mit den ganz tollen, da vom Gesetzgeber besonders geschützten Netzen!

Liebe Grüße aus Lüneburg

Little

PS: Es wird dringend Zeit wieder ins Wasser zu kommen, möchte so gern ein tolle MeFo in Salzkruste meiner Familie zubereiten und natürlich einen aufregenden Drill vorad erleben.


----------



## Argus (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Hallo , 
Ich bin ganz neu in diesem Forum , gehe aber schon seit ca. 20 Jahren zum Fischen und seit ungefähr 10 Jahren gezielt auf Meerforelle.
Petrie zu den 14 Fischen , Ich hätte vieleicht nach dem 4 Fisch aufgehört zu Fischen . Aber das ist eben meine Einstellung zur Entnahme von Fischen .
Ich sehe es so wie einige wenige hier , weniger ist mehr .
Und das Erleben zählt .
Wenn jetzt jemand sagt du bist ja neidisch , dann möge er sich die Worte sparen , Ich habe 2006 das ganze Jahr hin durch gefischt und gerade mal eine maßige Meerforelle gefangen . Wenn ich also Fischgeil wäre , dann wäre ich wohl an einen Angelsee gefahren un mich ´´ zubefriedigen``.
Dieser Beitrag soll kein gemeckere sein , sondern nur meine mir eigene Meinug darstellen .
Viele Grüße und vieleicht bis bald am Strand   Argus


----------



## MefoProf (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Willkommen an Board!

Ich persönlich hätte auch spätestens nach der Vierten aufgehört. Ich wohne aber auch direkt am Wasser und kann mit dem Fahrrad zum Fischen fahren. Wenn ich nur selten zum Fischen auf Mefo käme, würde ich vielelicht auch anders handeln. 
Aus mir unbekannten Gründen gibt es diese Tage, da stehen dann grosse Schwärme dicht unter Land und beissen auf alles, was man denen vorsetzt. Aber von diesen Tagen gibt es nur sehr wenige. Für mich persönlich besteht der Reiz des Mefoangelns darin, die Fische in den Weiten der Ostsee zu finden und zum Biss zu bewegen. Wenn ich das geschafft habe (was natürlich oftmals nicht gelingt), bin ich zufrieden und gehe nach Hause, sobald ich eine passende Mahlzeit zusammen habe. Wenn die Truhe gut gefüllt ist, gehe ich nur sehr sehr selten los.


----------



## papabär (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

@ Defender,ich wollte Dir hier keinesfalls unterstellen das Deine Meerforellen untermaßig waren.Und neidisch bin ich auf deine Fische auch nicht,ich fange ab und an selber welche.
Aber ob Besatzmaßnahmen oder nicht,die Ostsee ist immer noch ein natürliches Gewässer und die Meerforelle ist kein Massenfisch.Kann man sich da nicht ein persönliches Limit setzen?Ich meine stell Dir mal vor jemand fängt an einem Gewässer 14 Hechte an einem Tag und nimmt alle mit,das würde ich nicht verstehen.

Gruss Papabär


----------



## Nordangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

defender auch ein Petrie von mir.
Du schreibst, dass du einmal im Jahr Richtung Dänemark fährst zum Mefoangeln. Hast dabei ein Glückstag erwischt. Gönne ich dir von ganzen Herzen.

sundvogel du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.

Man sollte vieleicht auch die mefosangler sehen, die 3-4 mal in der Woche an die Küste fahren. Durchschnittlich gesehen, fangen diese wesentlich mehr Mefos als defender.
Mensch Jungs werdet doch mal erwachsen und gönnt nem Süddeutschen seinen Fang.
Ich bin schon seit langem davon ab meine Meerforellefänge hier zu posten, geschweige auf meine Seite zu stellen.

Nichts für Ungut, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Meerforellenthread und der Zanderthread hier nur als Schlachtfeld genutzt wird.

Deswegen werden immer weniger Boardies hier auch ihre Fänge veröffentlichen.

Achja was ist den mit den Anglern, die jedes Jahr eine Fangstatistik im 3 stelligen Bereich vorweisen???

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Neid scheint unter Mefoanglern ja weit verbeitet zu sein ))))


----------



## Nordangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neid scheint unter Mefoanglern ja weit verbeitet zu sein ))))



Jedenfalls können wir Meerforellen angeln und fangen. :vik: 

Bleibt dir kleiner Schwabe ja untersagt.

Sven


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neid scheint unter Mefoanglern ja weit verbeitet zu sein ))))


 

Nee, eigentlich nicht. Nur bei einigen. 


@ Papabär
Zitat von *papabär* 

 
_@ Findling#6
Super Beitrag,ich sehe das ganz genauso.Ich weiss nicht|kopfkrat ob man da stolz drauf sein kann 14 Fische an einem Tag zu entnehmen.Ich hab auch schon Leute am Wasser gesehen die mit 7 Enddreissigern#q am Stringer stolz wie Oskar am Strand rumliefen.Ich hab einfach nur Mitleid mit solchen Leuten,die haben nicht verstanden worum es geht.

Papabär_



Ach so, na dann hast du dich aber verdammt mißverständlich ausgedrückt.

Wenn du der Ansicht bist ein persönliches Fanglimit diskutieren zu müssen, dann mach doch einen Thread dazu auf.

Themenvorschlag: Wie haltet ihr es mit eurem persönlichem Fanglimit?

Es geht doch garnicht um die Frage ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht, sondern darum das hier einer eine vernünftige Frage gestellt hat und sich dann mit Kotzsmileys und latenten Unterstellungen auseinander setzen muss.

Uli


----------



## Nordangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

sundvogel ruhig bleiben. Lohnt sich nicht, sich darüber aufzuregen.

Sven


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Ich habe niemandem irgendetwas unterstellt und der Vorwurf des neidisch seins ist lächerlich. Dafür stehe viel zu oft im Wasser. Habe mich leider etwas im Ton vergriffen und dafür sorry @ defender. Ich werde nie verstehen warum man so viele Fische an einem Tag entnehmen muss (Recht hin oder her). Ich habe Freunde in Bonn und Köln die ebenfalls nur selten an's Wasser kommen und trotzdem bei jeder Trutte abwägen ob sie den Fisch entnehmen oder nicht. Das gehört meiner Ansicht nach beim Truttenangeln einfach dazu.
#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Nordangler schrieb:


> sundvogel ruhig bleiben. Lohnt sich nicht, sich darüber aufzuregen.
> 
> Sven


 
Ja Sven hast ja recht, es lohnt nicht. Aber manchmal regt es einen echt auf.|gr: 

Ich war mittlerweile mal 2 Stunden Angeln, habe 15 Mefos und 10 27 pfd. Zander massakriert und jetzt gehts wieder. 


Uli


----------



## Frank 77 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



defender schrieb:


> Falls ich richtig bei der Prüfung aufgepasst habe, sind maßige Fische zu entnehmen, wenn denn ein Maß vorgegeben ist....


 
Das hier finde ich richtig gut !!#q #q #q 

Leider hast Du mit betreten des dänischen Königreichs die deutschen Gesetze hinter Dir gelassen und damit auch die Entnahmepflicht von maßigen Fischen!!!!   |rolleyes 

Somit ist das eine ziemlich schlechte Ausrede.#h


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Jungs bleibt in der Hose. Bisher bewegt man sich hier so gerade am Rande des lesbaren  

So ein paar Argumente finde ich ganz gut. Ob 14 Trutten das Königreich verlassen müssen lass ich mal ohne Bewertung.
Aber ob das dem Bestand schadet? No way. Also warum wegen eines Schlachtfestes so aufregen? Das ist doch nicht Regel und wird immer so sein.


So what...diskutiert weiter aber denkt an euren Puls :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Jepp, keine Sorge Tim, die Hose ist an. Zum Schlachtfest habe ich auch so meine Meinung, aber eben meine.

Manchmal wäre vielleicht einfach ne Pn angebracht, statt Kotzsmileys.

Ich lass das angeln übrigens bleiben, wenn das Abendessen gesichert ist. Ich habe allerdings auch kein Problem in meinen 2 Wochen in Dänemark jeden Tag Fisch zu essen. Ist ja auch gesund und die Fettsäuren in Meeresfischen sollen ja angeblich dem Blutdruck zu gute kommen. 



Uli


----------



## Nordangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Trutta du hast ja recht, aber hier scheinen einige aber nicht immer logisch zu denken. 
Vor allem sind immer welche dabei, die in der Woche 2-3 Mefos nach Hause schleppen,(das jede Woche, über 4-5 Monate lang) sich aber im Gegenzug über einen Angler aufregen, der das seltene Glück hat 14 Stück auf einmal zu bekommen.

Ich lebe an der Küste, hatte auch schon mehrere Mefos am Tag und habe daher auch kein Problem welche zurückzusetzen.(was ich auch mache)

Aber verdammt noch mal, laßt doch einen Angler, der dieses seltene Glück hat und nur für eine Woche hier ist seine 14 Stück mitnehmen solange sie ihr Maß haben.

Und wie Sundvogel schon sagt, eine PM ist mitunter angebrachter als diese öffentliche Angriffe.

Sven


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Vor allem sind immer welche dabei, die in der Woche 2-3 Mefos nach Hause schleppen,(das jede Woche, über 4-5 Monate lang) sich aber im Gegenzug über einen Angler aufregen, der das seltene Glück hat 14 Stück auf einmal zu bekommen.



Genau so sehe ich das auch Sven. Übers Jahr entnehme ich ein Vielfaches (für Nörgler: Nein, die Mefo ist nicht der Wachtelkönig und nicht auf der roten Liste) und deswegen auch meine Bemerkung das ich das nicht Bewerten möchte.
Nun hab ich´s doch gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



> (für Nörgler: Nein, die Mefo ist nicht der Wachtelkönig und nicht auf der roten Liste)


Eher "Moralisten" als"Nörgler", oder??
)))))


----------



## Nordangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch Sven. Übers Jahr entnehme ich ein Vielfaches (für Nörgler: Nein, die Mefo ist nicht der Wachtelkönig und nicht auf der roten Liste) und deswegen auch meine Bemerkung das ich das nicht Bewerten möchte.
> Nun hab ich´s doch gemacht.



Danke Truttafriend! Ich sehe wir verstehen uns.#6 

Sven


----------



## Broder (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Hi,
Du bestellst den dänischen Abschleppdienst 250 Euro ( Falk ) und der kommt dann mit son ner Art allradgetriebenen Unimog und reist Dir den Fang vom Strand runter :q .

Nein im Ernst, ein Geschirrhandtuch leicht anfeuchten den Fisch reinwickeln und in einer Plastetüte in den Rucksack legen.
Kannst auch einfach den Fisch in den Kescher legen und zum Auto ransportieren im Keschernetz.
 Ein großen Fisch kanns Du transportiern ich mit ner Schlinge durchn Kiemen oder um die Schwanzwurzel.
 Ps. Ich hätte auch fertig nach 3 Wachtelkönigen ( quack quack ) oder so |rolleyes


----------



## defender (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die angeregte Diskussion!

Es lohnt bestimmt über das Thema Fangquote zu diskutieren, aber vielleicht eher an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum.

Wie gesagt, ich bin 1x im Jahr in Dänemark und da möchte ich natürlich auch mit ein wenig Fisch nach Hause kommen.

Warum werde ich das komische Gefühl nicht los, dass man in Foren selten Fragen beantwortet bekommt, dafür aber viele Antworten erhält, nach denen man nicht gefragt hat!?

Ich bin mit meinem Landrover Defender in einem anderen Forum unterwegs und da ergeht es mir sehr oft ähnlich.

Fakt ist, ich habe eine konkrete Frage gestellt, aber auf 3 Seiten nur eine Antwort erhalten, die zu der ürsprünglichen Fragestellung passt.

Also, falls mir jemand ein Geschäft nennen kann, wo ich dieses besagte Netz käuflich erwerben kann, wäre ich mehr als dankbar.

Ach ja, es muss natürlich kein Fassungsvermögen für 14 Mefos haben...;-)

Gruss
Christian


----------



## theactor (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

HI,

die Konsequenz? 
Tragisch, aber wahr: Stückzahlen werden nicht mehr vermeldet. "Gut gefangen" stattdessen muss reichen- Bilder von Einzelfischen (BLOSS KEIN FANGFOTO MIT MEHREREN FISCHEN!!! Da ist die "Keule" vorprogrammiert!) und fertig.
Was ich besonders bedauerlich finde ist die Tatsache, dass das Moral-Zerpflücken nun auch schleichend die "Küstenfraktion" erreicht hat. Da reicht es schon, wenn man wagt an einem Strand zu fischen, von dem bekannt ist, dass dort häufig kleinere Forellen gefangen werden.  
Manchmal ganz schön bitter...

Petri,
Sönke #h


----------



## Nordangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

defender ich habe mir mal ein Tragenetz von den Fischern besorgt. Da passen auch 20 Mefos oder Dorsche rein. Kostet um die 20 Euronen. Werde mal meinen Fischer fragen, wo man es herbekommt. Ist ne feine Sache.

Sven


----------



## Fischbox (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Was spricht denn gegen einen Fischgalgen?

Zum selberbauen: 

Einfach ein kräftiges Band nehmen und zwei Schlaufen ans Ende. Verschluss erfolgt über einen Karabiner. Das Band dann einfach durch die Kiemen oder den Unterkiefer zwurbeln. Eventuell kann man das Band vorher noch durch ein Plastikröhrchen ziehen, welches dann der Griff beim Transport wäre (wie bei einem Farbeimer).


----------



## defender (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen einen Fischgalgen?
> 
> Zum selberbauen:
> 
> Einfach ein kräftiges Band nehmen und zwei Schlaufen ans Ende. Verschluss erfolgt über einen Karabiner. Das Band dann einfach durch die Kiemen oder den Unterkiefer zwurbeln. Eventuell kann man das Band vorher noch durch ein Plastikröhrchen ziehen, welches dann der Griff beim Transport wäre (wie bei einem Farbeimer).


 
Klingt auch nicht schlecht...danke für den Tip!


----------



## defender (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Nordangler schrieb:


> defender ich habe mir mal ein Tragenetz von den Fischern besorgt. Da passen auch 20 Mefos oder Dorsche rein. Kostet um die 20 Euronen. Werde mal meinen Fischer fragen, wo man es herbekommt. Ist ne feine Sache.
> 
> Sven


 

Wie gross ist das denn dann?


----------



## Nordangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

100 cm x 60 cm

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/9849/18022006001gt2.jpg

Sven


----------



## defender (21. März 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Sieht gut aus, aber immer noch nicht das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Werde jetzt auf Als den Ertner´s Fischring aus VA testen, bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Drillmaschine (21. März 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

... der Ertner-Ring ist sehr gut. Stabil und passt gut in die Tasche. Die Fische kann man durch die gerade "Stange" sehr gut tragen #6.


----------



## kueken (21. März 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Mein ultimativer Tip zu der Sache ist das große stabile Wäschenetz Bw! sehr stabiles Material mit Maschen,die sehr groß,aber eben nicht zu groß sind!

Super!

Gibts gebraucht für etwa 2,50 oder so im Armyshop Ihres Vertrauens |supergri

Das mit dem Bild warn bissl tricky,also sorry für die "Verpackung" in Word...


Grüße #h


----------



## kueken (21. März 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

ach ja: #q
Größe entspricht etwa dem oben gezeigten Fischertragenetz!

Bei genauerem Interesse kann ich am Mo nochma nachmessen 


Grüße  #h


----------



## kueken (22. März 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Noch ne Frage zu dem Tragering...
Werden die Fische nur abgeschlagen und dann aufgezogen oder vorher noch ausgenommen?


Grüße #h


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. März 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



kueken schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zu dem Tragering...
> Werden die Fische nur abgeschlagen und dann aufgezogen oder vorher noch ausgenommen?
> 
> 
> Grüße #h



 Ich würde die Fische nicht gleich ausnehmen .... dadurch gelangen mehr Bakterien in die Bauchhöhle des Fisches (und somit direkt an das Fleisch) als wenn du den Fisch "geschlossen" lässt.
Lediglich kehlen und gut ausbluten lassen ,den Rest bei Angelende oder Zuhause.


Uli


----------



## kueken (23. März 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Alles klar! So in etwa hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, aber eben nich genau gewußt :g



Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Mefospezialist (23. März 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Den ersten gefangenen Fisch nehme ich immer aus, aus reiner Neugier um zu sehen was auf dem Speiseplan steht, alle danach gefangenen werden bei mir auch nur gekehlt und ausbluten gelassen, ich sehe das mit den Bakterien genau so#6 

ansonsten hab ich nen Fischstring mit fünf einhängern gekauft und wenn die Sonne brennt werden die Forellen in nen feuchten Leinensack gepackt der immer wieder mit frischem Ostseewasser befeuchtet wird, das wars.


----------



## kueken (28. März 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ansonsten hab ich nen Fischstring mit fünf einhängern gekauft und wenn die Sonne brennt werden die Forellen in nen feuchten Leinensack gepackt der immer wieder mit frischem Ostseewasser befeuchtet wird, das wars.



trägst du den am gürtel? hängen die gefangenen Fische während der restl. Zeit beim Watfischen ins Wasser?

Grüße #h


----------



## defender (2. April 2007)

*AW: gefangene Fische transportieren*

Tach zusammen,

hab das Teil nun ausgiebig auf Als testen können und für gut befunden.

Sowohl am Watgürtel als auch am Rucksack eingehängt, ist das eine prima Lösung.

Da ich eigentlich immer bis zur Hüfte im Wasser stehe, war der Fisch immer gut gekühlt!

Gruss
Christian


----------

